# Sweet 3yr old female needs home in AZ



## Mmecsey33 (Aug 11, 2018)

Im fostering a sweet gal who is in need of a home where she can get the exercise and attention she craves! Penney’s favorite things are playing fetch and swimming along with any other activity that involves her people. She’s so sweet and fluffy that belly rubs are always on the list for both Penney and people. Penney has not had much socialization with other dogs but is not aggressive, just indifferent until she gets to know them. We think that she would do well with another dog her age and energy level as she has had fur friends in the past that she enjoyed playing with. Penney is very nervous around small children but would be OK with older kids who understand proper boundaries and that could interact with her on a more mature level. We don’t know if cats are friend or foe for Penney. Penney is housebroken and fully vetted. She is currently located in Tempe, AZ


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

Perhaps these Golden Ret. Rescues in AZ can help you place her.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Good luck finding the perfect home for her.


----------



## Nugent (Aug 28, 2018)

I live in Scottsdale but will not back until October. If she is still looking for a forever home I would be interested. Please could you give me some more information.


----------

